# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  خالد سليمان طه ... اعجبني اختيارك يارجل

## yassirali66

*قام الاخ خالد باختيار مقال انا اعتبره الهديه الرمضانيه الغاليه والتي كان يجب ان توضع لوحدها. ولشده اعجابي بها قمت بنشرها دون الاستئذان منك ياخالد فلك العتبي...

مقال رائع 
بقلم الدكتور مصطفى محمود - رحمه الله.

ماذا  تفعل لو زارك ضيف متدين فى بيتك؟ ..ربما لا تكون أنت متدينا بالمعنى   المتعارف عليه فى مجتمعنا...ربما تكون غير ملتزم بالصلاة فى المسجد..أو   صيام النوافل..بل ربما لا تكون لك أية علاقة بالدين على الإطلاق وربما لم   تصم أو تصل منذ سنوات...بل ربما تكون لك ديانة أخري غير ديانة هذا الضيف   المتدين ولك رؤية أخرى فى الحياة قد تتعارض مع منهج حياة هذا الضيف.

كل  هذا لا يهم!..لأن ذلك لن يثنيك عن إكرام الضيف ومحاولة عدم جرح مشاعره  أو  معتقداته، على الأقل فى الفترة التى سيزورك فيها..ستحاول أن تجعل  زيارته  سهلة عليه وعليك وستحاول أن تبحث عن أرضية مشتركة للحديث وقضاء  الوقت معه.

لا  يهم كم المشاكل التى تعكر صفو حياتك فكل الضغوط النفسية لن تمنعك أن  تبتسم  فى وجهه...ولا يهم حجم الديون التى ربما تكون غارقا فيها فهى لن  تمنعك من  تقديم واجب الضيافة ولو بكوب من الشاي...المحصلة أنك ستقدم للضيف  ما يرضيه  هو..من وجهة نظره هو وليس ما يرضيك أنت...وحتى إذا كنت لا تريد  أن تكرمه  فأضعف الإيمان أن لا تؤذي مشاعره بأشياء تتعارض مع قيمه ومبادئه  حتى إذا  كنت لا تشاركه هذه القيم...فإكرام الضيف واجب.

الغير معقول والذي قد  تعتقد أنه جنون هو موقف أحد أصدقائي الغير متدينين  حين زاره شيخ متدين فى  بيته ... فما أن دخل ذلك الشيخ بيت صديقي حتى قام  صديقي وقال للشيخ :  "سأثبت لك أنى احتفل بقدومك وزيارتك الطاهرة .. فقط  أعطني دقيقة" .. ابتسم  الشيخ الأسمر الذي يشع وجهه نورا وقد جلس فى غرفة  الضيوف مسبحاً ... ولكن  ابتسامة الشيخ الرقيقة ما لبثت أن تحولت لفم مفتوح  (على البحري) من الذهول  ... فلقد رأى صديقي يدخل عليه وفى يده زجاجة من  الخمر ويحمل على كتفه  سماعات ضخمة تخرج منها موسيقى صاخبة لفرقة من فرق  عبدة الشيطان .. ووقف  صديقي فى منتصف الغرفة يرقص احتفالا بزيارة الشيخ ثم  مال على الشيخ قائلا :  (هلت) أنوارك...تشرب بيرة ولا ويسكي يا شيخ إن شاء  الله؟

الشيخ هو شهر رمضان وصديقي  الغير متدين هو الإعلام العربي الذي نحسن به الظن  معتبرين أنه أراد أن يحتفل بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك (بغشامة) فوضعنا جميعا  فى موقف لا نحسد عليه.

تتسابق  القنوات الإعلامية فى ماراثون من الفوازير والمسلسلات والبرامج ذات   الإنتاج الضخم ... ولا أدري ما علاقة رمضان الذي هو شهر روحاني له وضع  خاص  فى العقيدة الإسلامية بالإنتاج الفنى والدرامي والترفيهي وبرامج قصص  (كفاح)  الفنانين .. ليكون السؤال المنطقي الوحيد الذي يمكن طرحه أمام هذا  التناقض  هو:(إيه اللى جاب القلعة جنب البحر(!..

لماذا لا يحترم الإعلام  العربي رمضان ... لماذا يتحول رمضان إلى شهر  ترفيهى بدلا من شهر روحاني؟ ..  لست شيخا ولا داعية ... ولكني أفهم الآن  لماذا كانت والدتى تدير التلفاز  ليواجه الحائط طوال شهر رمضان ... كنت  طفلا صغيرا ناقما على أمي التى  منعتني واخوتى من مشاهدة فوازير (شريهان)  بينما يتابعها كل أصدقائي .. ولم  يشف غليلى إجابة والدتي المقتضبة "رمضان  شهر عبادة مش فوازير". لم أكن أفهم  منطق أمى الذي كنت كطفل أعتبره تشددا  فى الدين لا فائدة منه .. فكيف سيؤثر  مشاهدة طفل صغير لفوازير على شهر  رمضان؟

مرت السنوات وأخذتني دوامة  الحياة وغطى ضجيج معارك الدراسة والعمل على  همسة سؤالي الطفولى حتى أراد  الله أن تأتيني الإجابة على هذا السؤال من  رجل مسن غير متعلم فى الركن  الآخر من الكرة الأرضية ... كان ذلك الرجل هو  عامل أمريكي فى محطة بنزين  اعتدت دخولها لشراء قهوة أثناء ملء السيارة  بالوقود فى طريق عملى ... و فى  اليوم الذي يسبق يوم الكريسماس دخلت لشراء  القهوة كعادتى فإذا بى أجد ذلك  الرجل منهمكا فى وضع (أقفال) على ثلاجة  الخمور... وعندما عاد للـ(كاشير)  لمحاسبتي على القهوة سألته وكنت حديث عهد  بقوانين أمريكا : "لماذا تضع  أقفالا على هذه الثلاجة" .. فأجابنى :"هذه  ثلاجة الخمور وقوانين الولاية  تمنع بيع الخمور فى ليلة ويوم الكريسماس يوم  ميلاد المسيح"... نظرت إليه  مندهشا قائلا : أليست أمريكا دولة علمانية ..  لماذا تتدخل الدولة فى شئ مثل  ذلك؟ .. فقال الرجل :"الإحترام.. يجب على  الجميع احترام ميلاد المسيح وعدم  شرب الخمر فى ذلك اليوم حتى وإن لم تكن  متدينا .. إذا فقد المجتمع  الاحترام فقدنا كل شئ".

الاحترام ... ظلت هذه الكلمة تدور فى عقلى  لايام وأيام بعد هذه الليلة ...  فالخمر غير محرم عند كثير من المذاهب  المسيحية فى أمريكا .. ولكن المسألة  ليست مسألة حلال أو حرام .. انها مسألة  احترام ... فهم ينظرون للكريسماس  كضيف يزورهم كل سنة ليذكرهم بميلاد  المسيح عليه السلام .. وليس من  الاحترام السكر فى معية ذلك الضيف ...  فلتسكر ولتعربد فى يوم آخر إذا كان  ذلك أسلوب حياتك ... أنت حر ... ولكن فى  هذا اليوم سيحترم الجميع هذا  الضيف وستضع الدولة قانونا يفرض الإحترام  فيمنع بيع الخمر ذلك اليوم.
وحتى إذا كنت مسلما أو يهوديا أو حتى ملحدا  فى أمريكا فلن يمكنك شراء خمور  فى هذا اليوم حتى وإن كنت لا تؤمن بأهميته  ولا بقدسيته ... فبغض النظر عن  عقيدتك وتدينك فستجبر على احترام ذلك اليوم.

هكذا  أرادت أمي أن تعلمني (احترام) رمضان منذ نعومة أظفاري .. فلتشاهد  الفوازير  والمسلسلات والأفلام كما تحب طوال العام إذا كان ذلك يتناسب مع  معتقداتك  وأخلاقك .. ولكن فى رمضان ستظهر احترامك لهذا (الضيف) الشهر سواء  كنت  متدينا أم لا.

بالنسبة لى لم تعد القضية فى رمضان قضية هل المسلسلات  والأفلام والبرامج  الحوارية حلال أم حرام ... وليست القضية قضية هل تفسد  الفوازير والأغاني  المصورة صيامك أم لا ... القضية أن الباب سيدق عما قريب  ليدخل ضيف كريم  بيت كل واحد منا ... المتدين وغير المتدين .. الإسلامي  والعلماني ...
المسلم والمسيحي ... وسيكون عليك بغض النظر عن أفكارك أو أسلوب حياتك أو  مدى تدينك أن تظهر لهذا الضيف ... الكثير من الاحترام.
*

----------


## mzmoz

*مقال رائع والله .. بارك الله فيك أخونا ياسر على النقل ، وحقيقة رمضان هو موسم الإعلام الفاسد .. نسأل الله العفو والعافية !
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*مشكور اخى ياسر والبيت بيتك اتفضل بدون استئذان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم يا ياسر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

تسلم يا ياسر



شكرا علي المرور حبيبي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

مشكور اخى ياسر والبيت بيتك اتفضل بدون استئذان



هذا الدواء لا يخرج  الا من صيدليتك.. شكرا علي المرور خالد
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هذا الدواء لا يخرج  الا من صيدليتك.. شكرا علي المرور خالد



مشكور يا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*كل الشكر على هذا المقال الرائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلمو على المادة الرائعة بروعة الصفوة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلمو على المادة الرائعة بروعة الصفوة



شكرا علي مرورك الطيب
*

----------

